# James Dillon



## Sina

Criminally underappreciated composer by both listeners and performers/orchestras* and even record labels. Just go through the crazily intense Nine Rivers** cycle (two of which, Nos. 1 and 4 been released***), or the two explosive orchestral works Ignis Noster and Helle Nacht**** from a triptych on the idea of illumination. What a giant he is!

* http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/composers-homecoming-ruined-by-apathetic-orchestra-6149812.html

** World premiere of the complete cycle performed by the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL92daSvtsQKEvVkuGIGCWGmNxlTfPBpIO
** Program notes: http://www.editionpeters.com/london/resources/0001/stock/pdf/9_Rivers_synopsis.pdf

*** http://www.amazon.com/James-Dillon-East-Street-10003/dp/B00000DD6W/ref=sr_1_12?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1438003473&sr=1-12

**** http://www.amazon.com/Ignis-Noster-Helle-Nacht-1/dp/B00004WKJ7/ref=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1438003473&sr=1-5


----------



## Guest

I refer you to the same thread!!!

http://www.talkclassical.com/37569-tc-top-recommended-post-258.html#post916728

50 Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)


----------



## Mandryka

Has anyone actually heard Nine Rivers? As far as I know very little has been recorded and it has rarely been performed.


----------



## Guest

Mandryka said:


> Has anyone actually heard Nine Rivers? As far as I know very little has been recorded and it has rarely been performed.


Howabout Youtube?


----------



## Sina

Mandryka said:


> Has anyone actually heard Nine Rivers? As far as I know very little has been recorded and it has rarely been performed.


Didn't I just linked the world premiere of the complete cycle performed by the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra? And also the recording of Nos. 1 and 4? Guess I did.


----------



## Sina

Mandryka said:


> Has anyone actually heard Nine Rivers? As far as I know very little has been recorded and it has rarely been performed.


Didn't I just linked the world premiere of the complete cycle performed by the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra? And also the recording of Nos. 1 and 4? Guess I did.


----------



## Mandryka

Sina said:


> Didn't I just linked the world premiere of the complete cycle performed by the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra? And also the recording of Nos. 1 and 4? Guess I did.


Ah well it's better than nothing - I have no way of getting youtube into my hifi unfortunately. Can noone upload a bootleg?


----------



## Sina

Mandryka said:


> Ah well it's better than nothing - I have no way of getting youtube into my hifi unfortunately. Can noone upload a bootleg?


I will convert and upload the whole thing.

Also you can check here for complete FLAC files and information:
http://5-against-4.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/james%20dillon


----------



## Guest

Mandryka said:


> Has anyone actually heard Nine Rivers? As far as I know very little has been recorded and it has rarely been performed.


Wonderful cycle, I have it on my iPod.

The OP should use the search function before suggesting that there are no fans of Dillon, Saunders, or Lachenmann on this board


----------



## Mandryka

nathanb said:


> Wonderful cycle, I have it on my iPod.
> 
> The OP should use the search function before suggesting that there are no fans of Dillon, Saunders, or Lachenmann on this board


From youtube? If you have it with good sound will you send it to me, please?


----------



## KenOC

The entire cycle seems to be available on YouTube. Here's a free online service that will download the files and save them to your computer. Most of my downloads have come over as 256K VBRs.

http://convert2mp3.net/en/


----------



## Mandryka

Sina said:


> I will convert and upload the whole thing.
> 
> Also you can check here for complete FLAC files and information:
> http://5-against-4.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/james%20dillon


thanks so much for doing this -- I've just downloaded it now and I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## 38157

I rarely listen to Dillon, but I think his stuff's great when I actually do. Saw him in November at the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival, think it was some BBC involved orchestra that played his stuff on that day.


----------



## Leggiero

Anyone have their ear to the ground re: a potential studio recording of _Stabat Mater Dolorosa_? After hearing it live, I listened to it avidly while it was on iPlayer, but, of course, that was nearly two years ago now. As an alternative, does anyone have an off-air recording from when it was featured on _Hear and Now_? Normally I'd rely on Simon Cummings of 5against4.com for such things, but I don't think he liked it enough for that.


----------



## Leggiero

Leggiero said:


> Anyone have their ear to the ground re: a potential studio recording of _Stabat Mater Dolorosa_? After hearing it live, I listened to it avidly while it was on iPlayer, but, of course, that was nearly two years ago now. As an alternative, does anyone have an off-air recording from when it was featured on _Hear and Now_? Normally I'd rely on Simon Cummings of 5against4.com for such things, but I don't think he liked it enough for that.


Update: I owe a debt of gratitude to the individual who uploaded it to the Art-Music Forum for me.


----------

